# Barium Sulfate what does it taste like...etc?



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi all,I have a CT Scan tomorrow whereas I need to drink two bottles of Barium Sulfate Suspension. Starting tonight and ending an hour before I leave for my test.Was wondering what it taste like? Since the bottle doesn't help much besides saying it's also used for rectal administration which makes me think it'll be quite disgusting.







I've been having a lot of trouble with my Reflux & keeping it down will be hard enough as is. Also what can I expect of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2001)

I had to drink 2 bottles of the stuff 1 hour before my CT scan. It tasted white and chalky with a weird tropical fruit flavor. It's nowhere near as bad as the stuff I got for the upper GI. Take it ice cold if they will let you - kills the taste.Luck!


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

I just had a CT scan of my abdomen yesterday. Had to drink a total of 5 bottles. To me, it tasted like a pina colada (but not the best I've had). The scan only took 20 minutes, but I had to prep with the barium for a total of 5 hours. I'm also the nauseous type, but it went OK. Good luck, I'm sure you'll do fine! I also agree drinking it cold is better.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2001)

Hi, I also had CT scan of the abdominal and pelvic area and drank the barium stuff. Had to drink it 2 hours before the scan...didn't taste too bad...like malox. It did give me gas afterwards...felt like my intestines wanted to jump out of my abdomen, but not painful....was able to eat fine. It's a breeze! Good luck!


----------

